# B5 S4 boost issue



## BlackS42005 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lately its been getting worse and worse 

Believe its a boost leak?

Takes forever to build boost under high rpm. And when under load the boost jumps. Vids below


Video links shortly

First and second gear pull and then a
6th gear pull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=uqm-XMEILI8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=1DBw6eZSUq4


----------



## BlackS42005 (Jan 14, 2013)

Btw. Stage 3+ car running a stage 2+ tune


----------



## BlackS42005 (Jan 14, 2013)

*bump*

anyone?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Faulty n75 valve?


----------



## BlackS42005 (Jan 14, 2013)

Havnt tried it yet. But i boost tested last night and i hear a little air coming from my passenger turbo inlet pipe. Or the cam seal area. Etc. might be normal?

Just didnt think it would be the n75


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, if you hear air, that's probably a boost leak. Got a 2nd person who's willing to help or a smoke machine?


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

I've got smoke machine access.. where are you located?


----------



## BlackS42005 (Jan 14, 2013)

Pittsburgh, pa

Atm


----------

